# Great homesteading site for self-sufficiency



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought I'd share with everybody a site I found that has provided me with lots of info from people who are living it.
themodernhomestead.us


----------



## badkarma (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for sharing RBG.


----------



## mona (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks, interesting sites.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

well 'the link appears broken' is the only result I have been able to get for this site since I saw this post in December, so I tried it again just now... same response


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> well 'the link appears broken' is the only result I have been able to get for this site since I saw this post in December, so I tried it again just now... same response


Loaded just fine for me a minute ago... I wonder if something is up with your service provider blocking that server, or not recognizing it.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Loads but just slow. Great information there.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Dean said:


> Loads but just slow. Great information there.


i've been looking @ cached pages & they seem very good... is there a setting in my browser that "times out" that can be tweaked to allow for more load time?

I have T/W roadrunner... so idk what the problem is


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I changed the ".us" to a ".com" and got onto a site, is it the same one? it looks different from the cached pages i looked @ before...


----------



## Bearman405 (Oct 9, 2008)

Works good right now...................


----------



## modestmoose (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link to the site!


----------



## Abbadon (Aug 30, 2009)

Copy the site, then paste it into your search engine. It'll bring up a link. That is how i got onto it.


----------



## pills (Feb 16, 2009)

worked for me when I put www on it.

Home


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

Home


----------

